# Help me selecting my first camera!!!!



## samaresh7 (Nov 5, 2014)

What's your budget?
A: about 20k.

Camera type?
A: DSLR or Super zoom.

Body Style?
A:Bridge

How much zoom do you want/expect?
A: 40X+

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
A: Very much.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
A: *BIRD, Wildlife, Macro,* Landscape.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
A: Outdoor mostly.

Video?
A: Yes.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
A: Fuji HS50EXRBuy Fujifilm FinePix HS50EXR 16MP Point and Shoot Camera (Black) with 42x Optical Zoom Online at Low Price in India | Fujifilm Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


Any brand preference?
A:Any reputed brand.


From where will you be buying?
A:Online.

Any other features you need?
A:Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode,RAW.

Anything else you would like to tell us?
I know, DSLR has much better Image quality, but my budget is restricted to 20+ 2k.. The only DSLR for my budget is Canon 1200D with a single lens kit which is not for birding. I can't buy another lens in 2 or 3 years, so don't suggest about buying separate lenses. I like the Fuji for its manual zoom and focus. Now what do you guys suggest??


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 5, 2014)

I think a super zoom will be much better for you.. Like u already knew  
I will check if there is some thing good at 20k


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2014)

Less than a handful choices you have. 
SX50
HS50EXR
FZ70

Me too personally like HS50EXR for the level of controls. But video??? I don't think its good. Check some sample videos and decide yourself.

- - - Updated - - -

And don't expect too much from these small sensor cameras wrt IQ/low light performance.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

HSS50 is a nice cameraa for this budget.


----------



## samaresh7 (Nov 5, 2014)

nac said:


> Less than a handful choices you have.
> SX50
> HS50EXR
> FZ70
> ...



yeah..video quality is very poor in fuji HS50exr.. But when its comes to image quality which one would you choose? SX50 or HS50EXR or FZ70??

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> HSS50 is a nice cameraa for this budget.



THnx buddy.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Since you haven't mentioned anything regarding the video recording I will still stick with HSS50


----------



## samaresh7 (Nov 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Since you haven't mentioned anything regarding the video recording I will still stick with HSS50



video recording is not my concern.. i want better IQ..

- - - Updated - - -

Which camera shoots best RAW image?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2014)

These cameras has not a lot to epect when it comes to IQ being small in sensors.


----------



## samaresh7 (Nov 6, 2014)

$hadow said:


> These cameras has not a lot to epect when it comes to IQ being small in sensors.



yeah but saw some great pictures in flicker taken with Fuji HS50..


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

samaresh7 said:


> yeah but saw some great pictures in flicker taken with Fuji HS50..



If you like it than go for it


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2014)

As I said, don't expect too much from these small sensor cameras. SX50 is little better as far as IQ is concern. But I would still prefer HS50EXR for the controls  (HS50EXR makes little noisy photographs comparatively. Check some sample photographs on flickr, you will see the difference).
FZ70 - Wide focal length, and you have manual exposure controls when shooting video but the photographs are soft when shooting @ tele end.


----------

